# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Σχεδιο για κατασκευη σταθμου θερμου αερα

## giorgos thesalonikh

Καλημερα σε ολα τα μαστορια..
Μηπως ξερει κανεις αν ειναι ευκολο η κατασκευη ενος σταθμου θερμου αερα??και αν εχεις κανεις καποιο σχεδιο κατασκευης-επισκευης..
Το θελω κυριως για ερασιτεχνικη χρησει..ευχαριστω εκ των προτερον

----------


## chipakos-original

Πάρε ένα κινέζικο γιατί θα σου στοιχίσει τριπλάσια χρήματα. Πιστόλι αέρα με ανταλλακτικά , μοτέρ ψύξης , τρόμπα αναρόφησης , κουτί , ρευματολήπτες φις καλώδια κ.λ.π. Δεν νομίζω να σε συμφέρει οικονομικά.Χρειάζεσαι μία εργονομική κατασκευή για να μπορείς να δουλέψεις κι όλας.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Ειπε μηπως γινετε αλλα μαλλον οχι.
Ποσο στοιχηζη το κινεζικο??μηπως ξερεις που μπορω βα βρω??

----------


## chipakos-original

> Ειπε μηπως γινετε αλλα μαλλον οχι.
> Ποσο στοιχηζη το κινεζικο??μηπως ξερεις που μπορω βα βρω??


Από τα πιο απλά https://www.ebay.com/itm/Soldering-R...dTyea4hucrHqMQ
και το ίδιο αλλά λίγο πιο ακριβό αλλά έρχεται με ασφάλεια από Αγγλία https://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-858...oAAOSwySVZ~EAf

----------


## Fire Doger

Με αντλία https://www.ebay.com/itm/2in1-Solder...IAAOSwNd9ZywmI
Το σχηματικό του είναι αυτό, βαρέθηκα να το ξανακάνω έτσι ώστε να φαίνονται καθαρά αλλά βγάζεις άκρη του πως λειτουργεί.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

Προχθές είδα αυτό το βιντεάκι..τι λέτε κάνει δουλειά αραγες..η θα τα γα..σή όλα???

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

https://youtu.be/7FfVOzXx3AE

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

> Από τα πιο απλά https://www.ebay.com/itm/Soldering-R...dTyea4hucrHqMQ
> και το ίδιο αλλά λίγο πιο ακριβό αλλά έρχεται με ασφάλεια από Αγγλία https://www.ebay.com/itm/Digital-858...oAAOSwySVZ~EAf


Ούτε ξέρω πως παραγγέλνω από e bay. Με αντικαταβολή στελνουνε??μου άρεσε ο σταθμός στην πρώτη φωτό γιατί έχει πολλά παρελκόμενα..

----------


## p270

οχι δεν στελνουν αντικαταβολη ,πληρωνεις μεσω paypal

----------


## sakan89

Για ερασιτεχνική χρήση και απλά πράγματα εάν δεν θες να δώσεις πολλά λεφτά  καλή περίπτωση είναι αυτό που σου είπε ο Δημήτρης  ,  https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10531203/Bakku-858D.html  , Βakku 858D  στο ebay είναι πιο φθηνότερο αλλά αφού δεν μπορείς να πάρεις κάτι απο ebay  το Skroutz είναι μια λύση και το παίρνεις και με αντικαταβολή.

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

> Για ερασιτεχνική χρήση και απλά πράγματα εάν δεν θες να δώσεις πολλά λεφτά  καλή περίπτωση είναι αυτό που σου είπε ο Δημήτρης  ,  https://www.skroutz.gr/s/10531203/Bakku-858D.html  , Βakku 858D  στο ebay είναι πιο φθηνότερο αλλά αφού δεν μπορείς να πάρεις κάτι απο ebay  το Skroutz είναι μια λύση και το παίρνεις και με αντικαταβολή.


Χίλια ευχαριστώ για τη δουλειά που το θελω..μια χαρά μου κάνει ΕΕ??σε καμία βδομάδα το έχω παρει...

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

> οχι δεν στελνουν αντικαταβολη ,πληρωνεις μεσω paypal


Paypal πως βγάζω???γιατί δεν είναι μόνο ο σταθμός ενίοτε χρειάζομαι ανταλλακτικά που δεν υπάρχουν στην αγορά η δεν τα βρίσκεις αλλά υπάρχουν στο e bay..

----------


## p270

απλα κανεις λογαριασμο στο pay pal ,δεν ειναι κατι δυσκολο 
μπαινεις στην σελιδα του και ακουλουθης τις οδηγιες 
χρειαζεσαι καρτα πιστωτικη η προπληρωμενη (η καλυτερη λυση) και με ασφαλεια

----------


## Panoss

Ακόμα καλύτερη από την πιστωτική ή την προπληρωμένη είναι η χρεωστική.
Με αυτή έχει μηδενικές χρεώσεις, ενώ με τις άλλες σου πιάνουν τον ω.
Κάποιοι δεν έχουν πρόβλημα μ' αυτό, απλά το αναφέρω μήπως εσύ έχεις.

----------


## p270

προσοχη μονο να μην ειναι συνδεδεμενη η χρεωστικη σε καποιο λογαριασμο

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

> προσοχη μονο να μην ειναι συνδεδεμενη η χρεωστικη σε καποιο λογαριασμο


Έχω χρεωστική απτή eyrobank..αλλά είναι λογαριασμός μισθοδοσίας..
Ενας φίλος μου τραπεζικός υπάλληλος μου είχε μιλήσει μια φορά για προπληρωμή όπου μπορείς μόνο να βάζεις λεφτά και να ψωνίζεις διαφορά απτό ίντερνετ η να παίζεις τζόγο...μάλλον για τέτοιου είδους προπληρωμή μιλάς..είναι απτην εθνική...

----------


## p270

h προπληρωμενες καρτες καρτες ειναι φυσικες καρτες που τις φορτιζεις δηλαδη βαζεις χρηματα μεταφεροντας χρηματα απο καποιον λογαριασμο με internet banking η βαζοντας χρηματα στην καρτα μεσω atm 
να ξερεις οτι την πρωτη φορα η διαδικασια ειναι δωρεαν αλλα μετα η τραπεζα καθε φορα που βαζεις χρηματα στην καρτα σου κραταει καποιο μικροποσο 

καλυτερα να πας σε μια τραπεζα οπου θα ενημερωσουν για ολα αυτα 

δινουν καρτες σχεδον ολες οι τραπεζες

----------


## Panoss

> Έχω χρεωστική απτή eyrobank..αλλά είναι λογαριασμός μισθοδοσίας..


Και που είναι μισθοδοσίας, τι έγινε;
Αυτή να χρησιμοποιήσεις.

Η τράπεζα (αν την επισκεφθείς) θα προσπαθήσει, για ευνόητους λόγους, να σε πείσει να βγάλεις προπληρωμένη, η οποία είναι απλά μια χρεωστική που...την πληρώνεις.

----------


## p270

η μισθοδοσιας εχει επανω τις λογαριασμο τον οποιο δεν τον εμπιστευομαι πουθενα

----------


## giorgos thesalonikh

> η μισθοδοσιας εχει επανω τις λογαριασμο τον οποιο δεν τον εμπιστευομαι πουθενα


Ε και εγώ εκεί κολαω... καλύτερη λύση είναι αυτό που μου πρότεινε ο φίλος μου μάλλον..δεν είναι συνδεδεμένη σε κανενα λογαριασμό αν θυμαμε καλά..και μόνο βάζω χρήματα και ψωνίζω.. νομίζω έτσι με είχε πει..η αντικαταβολή είναι ο καλύτερος τρόπος για εμένα αλλά τι να κάνω δεν τη δέχονται όλη...

----------


## p270

ebay και αντικαταβολη δεν παιζει ,και γενικα αγορες απο το εξωτερικο δεν παιζουν με αντικαταβολη

----------

